# What's the deal with these Bay leaves?



## Rocklobster (Jul 25, 2013)

Bought these today in the import section of a grocery store. Had bay leaves labelled on the bag. They were with other spices like masalas, cardamom, cumin, etc, so I am guessing Indian type bay leaves. They are huge and don't smell like the regular smaller type we get here typically. One buck for a fairly large bag. Anybody familiar with this???


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 25, 2013)

Answered my own question...Read on....Ingredient Spotlight: Indian Bay Leaf | The Kitchn


----------



## taxlady (Jul 25, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> Answered my own question...Read on....Ingredient Spotlight: Indian Bay Leaf | The Kitchn


Neato. I'll have to look for that next time I'm at the Indian market.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 25, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Neato. I'll have to look for that next time I'm at the Indian market.


No Frills spice section


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 25, 2013)

They look good, love Indian stuff


----------



## taxlady (Jul 25, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> No Frills spice section


Is No Frills a store? We don't have any here. There is "Singh Farm", not too far. There is also an Indian Grocery/depanneur on Gouin, not too far.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 25, 2013)

Indian curry leaves are wonderful for cooking Indian dishes and curries


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 26, 2013)

I got some dried ones of those a few years ago--made a very nice blend of curry-like powder with those. Roch--I picked up a bay tree at the Richmond Nursery (south on Eagleson) a few years ago. I think I paid around $10-15 for it. I put it out on the deck in the summer, in the house in the winter. It doesn't need much care--I mist it about 1x per week and make sure it is watered, in a sunny window. I love using fresh bay leaves.


----------



## FabulousFoodie (Jul 26, 2013)

Not something I've ever been able to find, I'm very jealous!
I've seen a lot of recipes where it's just dropped whole into the curry sauce and supposedly really adds to the flavour.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Aug 28, 2013)

That's tulsi, "Indian bay leaves", a relative of cassia (cinnamon).  Other than being a member of the laurel family it bears little resemblance to Mediterranean bay leaves.  Substitute cassia leaves, cassia buds, or a bit of cinnamon.

Curry leaves are totally different:


----------

